# Global currency reset?



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything about the global currency reset and the "new" U.S. currency? Trying to decide if this is in the works or if it's just another tin foil idea.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I heard about it from the Bible.... does that count


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I follow some of this stuff. It has legs in that China and Russia push it because its not good for the US. Just in case you are wondering it does not mean the end of the world; this happened to England in the 1970's and they survived. The English Pound was the world's reserve currency and once the US dropped the Gold Standard under Nixon the Dollar become the world reserve currency. A certain amount of bigotry and jealousy goes into countries like China and Russia calling for a change. The thing is - a change to what - no one wants to give it to them since their controls are by dictators for the most part. 

The UN is probably the ugly player in the room here, and recognize its controlled by anti US sentiment. The UN has it set in place and is ready to make it so and its galled the Green Back program. This is referred to as a basket currency. They have a formula in which some currencies from a lot of different countries (I don't know the count) are put into a basket and that creates a "dollar" called the Green Back. Last I heard it was over 30% US Dollars but many would love to put that in play because it replaces the US Dollar as the world reserve currency.

The change will probably happen, but when I don't know. They could try to punish us with it if Trump were elected. The idea is that the hype over such a change will probably be worse then the reality. Just like those who said the Brexit would kill England and the markets - yeah how is that working out?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Like Sargent Shultzie "I have heard Noooothhhink"

However I am sure it will happen!

As a wise man, I forget who; and is so often quoted, repeatedly has said "...before you buy gold and silver, buy what you would use it for!"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I heard about it from the Bible.... does that count


Of course it counts ..... The Bible was the first one to scoop the story.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently the reset leads to "NESARA" or the NATIONAL ECONOMIC SECURITY AND REFORMATION ACT.

Believe it or not, info is there. I'm not sure if it's true or not.

http://www.nesaralaw.us/index.html


----------



## RotalSnart (Jul 17, 2016)

It is no coincidence that Europe and the United States are both being taken down by illegal immigration at the same time.

There already IS a new world currency, it's called the SDR. It's all set up and ready to go!!!! We just need global chaos and WW3!!!!

Obama just said "GLOBALIZATION WILL END TERRORISM". That should give you some idea of where America, and the world is heading.

2% of the world population is running the show. It's the same folks running the IMF as run the American media and the Federal Reserve Bankster Cartel.......

Yep, you guessed it, it's the Old Order Amish Right Wing Christians!!!!! Actually, most Americans are so dumb they think the Government owns the Federal Reserve Bank....I'd tell you who owns it, but I don't feel like getting banned on my first day here.

You can google it if you really want to know why things are like they are.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RotalSnart said:


> It is no coincidence that Europe and the United States are both being taken down by illegal immigration at the same time.
> 
> There already IS a new world currency, it's called the SDR. It's all set up and ready to go!!!! We just need global chaos and WW3!!!!
> 
> ...


Do tell.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

RotalSnart said:


> It is no coincidence that Europe and the United States are both being taken down by illegal immigration at the same time.
> 
> There already IS a new world currency, it's called the SDR. It's all set up and ready to go!!!! We just need global chaos and WW3!!!!
> 
> ...


Feels good to be part of that 2%.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Amish own the Federal Reserve Bank? Well if the dollar fails, and the discount window has to open for horses, we're good!

P.S. Snart, the SDR is not ready to go just yet. There is no SDR bond inventory, although there is a 10 year plan to initiate it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RotalSnart said:


> 2% of the world population is running the show. It's the same folks running the IMF as run the American media and the Federal Reserve Bankster Cartel.......
> 
> *Yep, you guessed it, it's the Old Order Amish Right Wing Christians*!!!!! Actually, most Americans are so dumb they think the Government owns the Federal Reserve Bank....I'd tell you who owns it, but I don't feel like getting banned on my first day here.
> 
> You can google it if you really want to know why things are like they are.


Thanks! I knew I was right, I have been watching them pesky old Amish Right Wing Christians for years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RotalSnart said:


> It is no coincidence that Europe and the United States are both being taken down by illegal immigration at the same time.
> 
> There already IS a new world currency, it's called the SDR. It's all set up and ready to go!!!! We just need global chaos and WW3!!!!
> 
> ...


Let me guess...The Jooooos!!!

Why else would you be afraid of banishment?

If that is what you are going to say, you might have a valid fear. Then again, this is a group of educated, rational people who just might prefer to debate you.

If you are suggesting there is a cabal of globalists who are controlling everything from conflict to poverty, you might find you are preaching to the choir.

Feel free to speak your mind. What we do despise is a coward. Just remember the one thing that will get you in hot water - obscenity.

Me? I won't even ban you for racism. I would rather there be an opportunity for rebuttal. We are preppers. Conflict is not something that scares us.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

RotalSnart said:


> It is no coincidence that Europe and the United States are both being taken down by illegal immigration at the same time.
> 
> There already IS a new world currency, it's called the SDR.....
> 
> You can google it if you really want to know why things are like they are.


I know who owns it.. The Rothschild's and the Bush's and the Rockfeller's and all the old money families in the U.S. I don't think that's a secret. At any rate, tomorrow is supposed to be an eventful day for this subject. If you haven't bought any Iraqi Dinar's, you might want to. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks! I knew I was right, I have been watching them pesky old Amish Right Wing Christians for years.


"pesky old Amish Right Wing Christians"

things you never thought you would read...lol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A swing and Amish.


----------

